# Empfehlung 27" 1440p



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Hallo,

so...damit ich dann auch mal alle Auflösungen durch habe, hier noch meine Frage zu 1440p... Wie wahrscheinmittlerweile bekannt ist, wird eine GTX 970 gekauft und die Such nach dem richtigen Monitor läuft noch.^^

Ich spiele BF4 (und evtl. Nachfolger), Diablo 3, Rennspiele und Strategie spiele. Alles nicht unbedingt viel, aber oft genud.  Welchen WQHD-Monitor würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Tischi89 (3. November 2014)

schonmal über einen koreaner nachgedacht?

mein mitbew. hat sich diesen hier neulich geholt und ist echt angetan:

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II DPmulti TRUE10 PIVOT 27" 2560x1440 27 inch Monitore | eBay

gibs auch unter 300Euro

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor | eBay

sollen glaub ich sowas wie ein geheimtipp sein?!


----------



## Kusarr (3. November 2014)

Budget?

Welches Seitenverhältnis? Gibt auch 21:9 Monitore mit 1440p


----------



## Z3Rlot (3. November 2014)

Nach langen suchen habe ich mir den geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit Iiyama ProLite XB2779QS-S1 LED-Monitor: TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Hatte echt noch nie so ein sauberes Bild.
klar der Preis ist etwas hoch dafür hat man hier auch Garantie wenn mal mit dem Gerät irgendwas sein sollte und kann es kurzfriestig eintauschen beim Händler.
Der Asus Rog Swift ist auch gut nur brauchst du bei den schon ein Sli Gespann.
Achso ich habe ihn in schwarz.


----------



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Das Budget habe ich noch nicht unbedingt festgelegt... Ich will einen guten Monitor für meine Spiele...Also das Bild soll gut aussehen, denn ich mag eine schöne Grafik und er muss trotzdem schnell genug sein. Ich kaufe lieber ein Mal ordentlich als öfter günstig, denn so ein Monitor hält ja locker 6 Jahre.
Es soll 16:9 sein.

Ich hatte mal den Asus PB278QR im Auge.

Wieso braucht man für den Swift RoG ein SLI-Gespann? Ich dachte dank G-Sync ist es nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (3. November 2014)

Wenn ifinity money: Asus RoG


----------



## Atent123 (3. November 2014)

Oder die infinity money Variante mit dem hier https://geizhals.de/eizo-color-graphic-cg277-schwarz-cg277-bk-a1094292.html.


----------



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Gut...sagen wir es anders... Der RoG wäre die teure Ausnahme. Was gibt's sonst noch gutes so im Bereich von sagen wir mal max. 600€?

Ist 21:9 besser beim zocken von Shootern und Rennspielen?


----------



## Z3Rlot (3. November 2014)

Der Asus Rog Swift brauch halt Grafikpower Power um auch die Auflösung bzw 144 Hertz (Fps) zu erreichen.
Schaue dir mal meinen an.
Wie gesagt zocken geht super auf den du brauchst nicht weiter suchen das teil ist Bildschön.
Habe auch so dagestanden und selbst alle Läden durchsucht.
hatte viel Auswahl in Berlin bis mal irgendwann das passende dabei war.
Er ist quasi wie ein grosses IPAD nur ohne Touch


----------



## Der-Feri (3. November 2014)

Die Auflösung sollte die GTX 970 schaffen. Und bei 144hz braucht man keine 144 FPS (das habe ich hier schon gelernt ^^) und G-Sync macht den Rest. Aber mal weg vom Swift RoG... Ich schaue mir deinen auch mal genauer an


----------



## Z3Rlot (3. November 2014)

Mach das habe den hier auch schon Empfohlen gehabt der auch damit zufrieden ist.
Schaue doch mal bei Prad rein.
Dort sind gute Tests dabei auch zu anderen Monitoren.


----------



## Kusarr (3. November 2014)

sagen wir mal so, habs gefühl zur zeit stehen sehr viele auf das 21:9 Format, ich mit eingeschlossen.
zumindest les ich hier sehr oft von. Ich kanns mir leider noch ned leisten.

Zum Spielen is es einfach ein traum.

Also wenns Budget ohne limit, dann würd ich mir mal den hier anschauen:
LG Electronics 34UC97-S (gibts auch günstiger ohne curved)

mein persönlicher Traum 
und is 1440p


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

Bei 3440x1440 wird es aber doch wahrscheinlich mit der GTX 970 eng, oder?


----------



## Atent123 (4. November 2014)

WqHD ist generell eng mit einer gtx 970.


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

Wieso eigentlich? Es ist doch eine neue Karte mit 4 GB Vram!?


----------



## Z3Rlot (4. November 2014)

Selbst eine Gtx 980 kommt ganz schön ins schwitzen 
Es geht aber es ist schon knapp.
Gtx 970 2560x1440p bei BF4 Ultra-Details mit 2 fach Kantenglättung im Treiber sollte alles so belassen werden(Standard es zählt jedes Bild).
Gtx 980 2560x1440p 4 Fach Kantenglättung + Ultra Details + Treiberoption Standard für wirklich flüssiges Spielen.
Mit Overclocking Treiber auf hohe Qualität bei Texturfilterung noch akzeptable Bilder.
Wie es mit Overclocking bei der Gtx 970 aussieht weis ich nicht so recht.
Achso deine Cpu solltest du dann auch noch ein bisschen Übertakten  um auf grösseren Karten auch etwa die Leistung zu erreichen.


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

Ich will mir die Asus GTX 970 Strix holen, sobald verfügbar. Ich hätte jetzt bei BF4 an Details auf "Hoch" und 2 Fach Kantenglättung gedacht. Aber wenn das schon knapp wird, bringt mir das nichts für die zukünftigen Spiele und dann wird 1440p schon uninteressanter. 

Ich habe meine CPU schon auf 4,0 ghz gebracht und das ist noch zu wenig?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. November 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Ich will mir die Asus GTX 970 Strix holen, sobald verfügbar. Ich hätte jetzt bei BF4 an Details auf "Hoch" und 2 Fach Kantenglättung gedacht. Aber wenn das schon knapp wird, bringt mir das nichts für die zukünftigen Spiele und dann wird 1440p schon uninteressanter.
> 
> Ich habe meine CPU schon auf 4,0 ghz gebracht und das ist noch zu wenig?



Nicht eine ASUS Strix, die verletzen die Stromaufnahmerichtlinien durch den Pin Anschluss. Hier lieber zur einer MSI oder Palit gehen für Silent Betrieb,  alternativ noch bei Zotac schauen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Nicht eine ASUS Strix, die verletzen die Stromaufnahmerichtlinien durch den Pin Anschluss.


 
Langsam bin ich es leid zu hören.
Bis jetzt konnte mir keiner einen Link dazu geben, warum die Strix das tut.
Und bis dahin, kann ich das leider weiterhin nur als Unsinn abtun.


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

Wieso verletzt die Asus die Richtlinen? Wenn, dann wäre die nächste Wahl die MSI.

Edit: Also schon mal 2, die nicht wissen warum...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Weil ne GTX 970 eben irgendwas um die 200W über die PCIe Stromanschlüsse zieht, die ATX Spezifikation aber 150W vorsieht. 

Es gibt hier im Forum n Thread da hats (wahrscheinlich) deswegen ein Netzteil zerlegt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Langsam bin ich es leid zu hören.
> Bis jetzt konnte mir keiner einen Link dazu geben, warum die Strix das tut.
> Und bis dahin, kann ich das leider weiterhin nur als Unsinn abtun.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/360201-asus-gtx-970-beratung.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. November 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Weil ne GTX 970 eben irgendwas um die 200W über die PCIe Stromanschlüsse zieht, die ATX Spezifikation aber 150W vorsieht.
> 
> Es gibt hier im Forum n Thread da hats (wahrscheinlich) deswegen ein Netzteil zerlegt.



Hab den Link bereits gepostet  Ja da er getaktet hat und das Netzteil auf der aufzunehmenden Stromschiene die Komponenten zerschossen hat,  sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Ne, den meinte ich nicht..


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Na toll 8pin 150W + PCIe Slot 75W = 225W .
Also reicht das.
Da muss schon mehr kommen.


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

In dem geposteten Thread gibt es auch noch keine Erklärung... Ist wohl auch ein spannendes Thema.^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

PCIe Slot versorgt angeblich nur 3.3 und 5V, selbst wenn da auch 12V drüber gingen, hat Toms hardware dort nur etwa 50W gemessen und insgesamt 250 und mehr. Ergo 200W+ über 8 Pin -> zu viel. 

Bevor die Frage kommt: Nein, nicht ab Werk sondern übertaktet und mit angehobenem Powerlimit, also etwas was nie jemand tut.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Angeblich, aha.
Bitte doch mal einen Link, in dem auf dieses Problem wirklich eingegangen wird.
Sonst sage ich einfach, die Strix funktioniert bei, also ist alles gut.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Meine Güte, kannst du nicht rechnen? 
250W gesamt, 50W über PCIe; 250-50 = ?

Edit: Thread gefunden, viel Spaß beim lesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=353955

Asus Strix 970 + be quiet E9


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Rechnen ja, aber ohne Quelle, kann ich auch viel behaupten.
Hier mal ein Link, da verbraucht das ganze System mit einer GTX 970 Strix gerade mal 243W.
Und hier nur die Karte einzeln.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Werkseinstellung, ohne OC, ohne Powerlimitanhebung. Mit zieht sie ähnlich viel wie ne 290.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Oh nein, in der Werkseinstellung läuft alles problemlos, so ein Mist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Bei Rodolfos nicht.  

Du würdest dir also ne Graka kaufen die du nicht im Rahmen der offiziellen Möglichkeiten im Treiber übertakten darfst?


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Bei einem hat sie nicht funktioniert, tut mir leid, aber das kann immer passieren.
Erstens habe ich die Karte, zweitens übertaktest du nicht im Treiber und drittens wer eine Karte ausserhalb der Werksspezifikation betreibt, verliert seine Garantie.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Bei AMD übertakte ich im Treiber und auch bei nvidia ist das anheben des Powerlimit sicher kein tiefschürfender Eingriff. 

In 2 Jahren wenn dir Leistung nicht mehr reicht und die Garantie auch rum ist.. 

Naja, ich finde man muss solche schwachsinnigen Sparmaßnahmen nicht unterstützen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Bei Nvidia geht das nicht.
Und in 2 Jahren habe ich die Karte eh nicht mehr.
Und wo ist das eine Sparmaßnahme, 2x6pin sind ja auch von jedem akzeptiert.
Aber genug OT.

@TE: Ich persönlich habe keine Probleme mit der Strix und für WQHD+60Hz reicht es meist auch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. November 2014)

Ok, nicht per Treiber, aber selbst Asus bietet ein Tool dafür an.^^

Dass du mit der Karte zufrieden bist ist schön für dich, für andere aber soweit irrelevant. Auf eine Schwäche hinzuweisen ist jedenfalls legitim. 

Für die Karte wäre 1*8 + 1+*6 angebracht, so wie andere Hersteller das auch hinkriegen.. 

1 Stecker ist halt billiger als 2.


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

@JoM79: Bei welchen spielen hast du keine Probleme und hast du evtl. FPS zahlen und die Einstellungen, die du nutzt?

Edit: Ich stelle fest in drifte ins OT ab. XD Eigentlich geht es mir ja um die Empfehlung eines guten 1440p Monitors fürs gaming. Wenn der Asus RoG nicht so teuer wäre, würde mir die Entscheidung leicht fallen.^^


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Oh sehe gerade ich habe missverständlich geschrieben.
Habe nen FHD mit 120Hz, aber da brauchst in etwa die gleiche Leistung für.


----------



## Der-Feri (4. November 2014)

Achso. Kein Problem.  1440p ist schon ne feine Sache, denke ich.^^ Vor allem wenn man von meinem Monitor kommt. Damit könnte man für einige Jahre ausgesorgt haben...


----------



## Der-Feri (5. November 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom Asus PB278QR?

Ist 1440p eigentlich wieder etwas exotisches wie mein 16:10 20" Monitor (Das Verhältnis ist ja nie richtig angekommen^^)?

Es steht nämlich auch noch die Überlegung im Raum, einfach einen günstigen 1080p Monitor wie den Asus VX248H zu kaufen und dann in ein paar Jahren evtl. einen 4k...


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2014)

Schön zu sehen, dass du überhaupt nicht weisst was du willst


----------



## Der-Feri (5. November 2014)

Das ist sogar richtig beobachtet! Ihr habt es hier mit jemandem zu tun, der erstmal alle Alternativen abwägt, bevor er sich für etwas entscheidet. Ich habe keine Lust Spontankäufe zu tätigen, um mich hinterher darüber zu ärgern. Und gerade beim Monitor, der lange auf dem Tisch steht ist das wichtig.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2014)

Kenne ich, aber im Endeffekt denkt man trotzdem wieder ob das andere, was man nicht gekauft, nicht vielleicht doch besser war.


----------



## Der-Feri (5. November 2014)

Das wir wohl so sein  Im Moment ist das Hauptproblem: Jetzt 1080p oder 1440p oder warten auf 4k (wobei das dauern kann, bis der Monitor, den ich jetzt kaufe, wieder alt ist^^)


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2014)

Ach papperlapapp ich hab in einem Jahr ca. 8 Monitore gehabt, da geht immer mal was 
Ich würde halt nach Einsatzbereich und Geldanlage gehen.
Das kriegst vom LG 24GM77 über BenQ BL2710PT hin zum Asus PG278Q alles geboten.


----------



## Der-Feri (5. November 2014)

8 Monitore im Jahr ist eine stramme Leistung  Bei mir würde es eher 1 Monitor in 8 Jahren heißen, wobei meiner noch keine 8 Jahre alt ist. Die ganzen Überlegungen über einen neuen Monitor gibt es auch erst, seitdem ich entschieden, dass ich die GTX 970 haben möchte. 

Bei 1080p stört mich ein wenig, dass die Pixeldichte kleiner ist als die meines aktuellen Monitors... D.h. 1440p wäre die Lösung, aber für meine Rennspiele und Shooter sollten es 144hz sein. Dann steht man vor der Wahl:

1.) den einen teuren Monitor in 27" kaufen
2.) doch auf 1080p 144hz gehen
3.) erstmal nur die Graka holen und abwarten wie sich der Markt entwickelt 

Edit: ...und dann gibt es noch 4k Monitore...Zwar mit TN-Panel, aber wenn man von einem Monitor wie meinem kommt, könnte das fast schon nörgeln auf hohem Niveau sein...


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2014)

Naja, so wirklich hoch ist die Pixeldichte auf deinem Monitor auch nicht.
Bei 24" FHD sind die Pixel 0,02mm grösser, da ist selbst ein Haar 5 mal so dick.
Und UHD oder WQHD+144Hz mit einer 970 würde ich nicht machen, da wird die Leistung meist nicht reichen.
Ich würde da in Richtung LG 24GM77 gehen.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Rein von der Sinnhaftifgkeit her werde ich wohl auch in Richtung des LG gehen. Danke für den Tipp - den hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm (wie passend zum Thema ). Und der kann dann in 3-5 Jahren gegen 4k getauscht werden.

Edit: Und wenn es doch nur 60hz werden, wird es der Eizo FS2434


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Beides sehr gute Monitore.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Das denke ich auch anhand der Tests, die ich gelesen habe. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zwischen 144hz und top Bild entscheiden^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch anhand der Tests, die ich gelesen habe. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zwischen 144hz und top Bild entscheiden^^



Das ist relativ einfach, da du da halt nach deinen Spielen und deren Spielanteil entscheiden kannst.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Naja...man kann ja auch bei BF4 und Project Cars ein schönes Bild wollen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Naja...man kann ja auch bei BF4 und Project Cars ein schönes Bild wollen.



Project Cars hab ich leider noch net, aber bei BF4 habe ich keine Zeit mir die Landschaft anzugucken. 
Gerade wenn du online spielst, finde ich hat die Grafik hauptsächlich schnell zu sein.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Das sind natürlich wahre Worte.  Ich spiel BF4 nur online und auf Project Cars warte ich auch nur...Dauert ja noch ein Weilchen. Diablo III spiele auch noch recht häufig...


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Ich muss mal wieder meiner Natur gerecht werden und Downsampling in den Raum werfen 

Wenn ich mir die GTX 970 hole und dann einfach Downsampling betreibe, habe ich doch mit meinem aktuellen Monitor ein besseres Bild erreicht und kann getrost, den aktuellen Monitor-Umschwung aussitzen, oder?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. November 2014)

KA ob die schon gepostet wurden wie schauts mit diesem aus PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D oder PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ BL2710PT
Beider haben ne sehr gute Gaming Performance.
Gerade D3 Profitiert vom IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Also ich habe Diablo 3 mal mit DSR auf 3840x2160 betrieben, aber so extrem finde ich den Unterschied jetzt nicht.
Der Vorteil ist, dass du eben keinerlei Kantenflimmern mehr hast.
Ich spiele selber ja von allem etwas, aber doch hauptsächlich BF4 und da finde ich einen 120Hz+ Monitor besser geeignet.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Das glaube ich dir gerne. Aber downsampling könnte man noch Zeit überbrücken, bis 120/144hz IPS Monitore kommen


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Also so ein halbes Jahr vielleicht.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Naja...wenn dann solche Monitore existieren, dann ja


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

AU Optronics baut schon ein 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS Panel, die Frage ist nur wann die Hersteller einen Monitor damit auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. November 2014)

Das wäre eigentlich ein perfekter Monitor für mich. Da müsste ewig keinen neuen mehr holen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. November 2014)

Im September sollte die Herstellung begonnen haben ich hoffe das es net mehr so lang dauert bis sich die ersten hier einfinden.
Mal abwarten hoffe das es net wieder Traumpreise alla 800€+ geben wird.


----------



## the.hai (6. November 2014)

LG 27EA83-D

LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab den seit weihnachten und bin hellauf begeistert


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. November 2014)

Das dumme bei dem ist wie auch bei dem BenQ Prad gibt sehr gute Reaktionswerte an um die 5MS was sehr gut ist gute  TN Monitore  liegen zwischen 2 und 4Ms(latenzmäßig was ja am wichtigsten ist).
2Test Seiten weiter stehen die bei schlechten 20MS da soll sich einer rausfinden weil 20MS  ist voll Gummiband Gaming.
Da muss man mal schauen obs da wieder ne neu revision gibt oder einfach nur schlecht getestet wurde weil der unterschied ist ja schon gewaltig dann.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Wie kommst du denn bitte auf 20ms?


----------



## Der-Feri (7. November 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> LG 27EA83-D
> 
> LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich hab den seit weihnachten und bin hellauf begeistert


 
Ist der nicht wackelig mit dem Fuß?

Kennt eigentlich jemand den Asus PB278QR?


----------



## Z3Rlot (7. November 2014)

Also meiner hat 12 ms laut Prad und ist echt Spieletauglich.
Überleg nicht soviel am Besten gehste mal zum Händler und schaust dir welche an.
Ich hatte auch lange gesucht und bereue den Kauf bis heute nicht.
Glaube du bist schwieriger als ich  Nimm lieber gleich den Swift.


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Ist der nicht wackelig mit dem Fuß?


 
Also ich habe ihn, er wackelt nich^^


----------



## Der-Feri (7. November 2014)

Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Also meiner hat 12 ms laut Prad und ist echt Spieletauglich.
> Überleg nicht soviel am Besten gehste mal zum Händler und schaust dir welche an.
> Ich hatte auch lange gesucht und bereue den Kauf bis heute nicht.
> Glaube du bist schwieriger als ich  Nimm lieber gleich den Swift.


 
Ich denke auch, dass ich zur schwierigsten Kategorie gehöre.  Zum Händler gehen? Die in meiner Umgebung haben nie was vernünftiges da. Mittlerweile ist der Swift sogar immer mehr in meiner Überlegung angekommen, da der sicher einige Jahre Top sein wird. Und die Graka, die ihn voll auslastet gibt es bestimmt spätestens in 2 Jahren


----------



## Der-Feri (8. November 2014)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand etwas zum Asus PB278QR sagen können?


----------



## Der-Feri (9. November 2014)

Also bei*2.520 x 1.576 auf meinem Monitor schafft die GTX 970 gem. der FPS Anzeige in BF4 ca. 70 FPS bei Ultra und 0×Msaa.

Dann sollte das bei einem WQHD Monitor auch so sein, oder?

Wird jetzt eigentlich das Sichtfeld größer bei WQHD oder nur schärfer?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. November 2014)

Nur schärfer.


----------



## Der-Feri (10. November 2014)

Das war die Antwort, die ich nicht hören wollte  Schade eigentlich... Ich hoffte es wird auch größer....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. November 2014)

Wenn de mehr sehen willst musste zu 21:9 greifen^^


----------



## Der-Feri (10. November 2014)

Aber 21:9 ist ja schon noch sehr exotisch... Und da auf 144hz zu kommen dauert wohl noch länger  Ist nicht so, dass ich es mir nicht angeschaut hätte^^


----------

